

Twitter: We'll Announce Our Secret Business Model Early Next Year - hblodget
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/twitter-we-ll-announce-our-secret-business-model-early-next-year

======
ericwaller
_Because they'll figure out a revenue model eventually, just like Google did._

I'm not familiar with google's early history, but I'm curious, is this a fair
comparison? Was there a significant period where google looked like it'd be
(or was) a popular product but had no revenue?

~~~
bigbang
Yes, Google had quite a significant time(but kept growing in popularity)
before they started making money.

